# P99, the GOOD and the BAD...



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

After owning several, both the original and the new style rail, I can say that I have not experienced ONE problem with any of them... Now here is the interesting part, I bought every one with a ghost! (pre-owned) Every P99 I have acquired so far has been previously owned and I bought them through the internet. (I know Shipwreck is cringing at this statement-grin) They were all shipped to my FFL with out a single hitch...
It seems to me that either you love the P99 as I do, or you don't care for it. That's cool... Every single P99 that I have gotten, the triggers were still in the "gritty" phase. I say gritty because the P99 takes at least 500 rounds for the trigger to smooth out. I think that is where some people loose patience and "dump" their P99, that is where I have come in. Hehe... To my liking, I prefer the original style which is no longer made. The only way I know how to get a pistol that is not made any more is to buy it used, or as I prefer to say it, pre-owned...

The good on the P99 for me is:

Quality, every single P99 I have is superb! Quality control from Walther appears to be top of the line.

Design, is so functional, that after a person gets use to the controls, it's like all other handguns should be made like this! A very well thought out hand gun. This is what I think off when I think of "German Engineering".
With the Second strike capability, it makes this pistol SUPIRIOR to Glocks, no matter how the Glock folks cry about it. (I own a Glock, so BACK-OFF)

Ergonomics, for me are more comfortable than squeezing modeling clay...

Reliability, is almost not even a question. None of my P99's have had so much as a hick-up...

Function, has been perfect, and needs to include all of the above because with this pistol I have the ability to shoot faster, more accurately and with out thought of motion. It is like an extension of my hand rather than something in it...

Weight and capacity, gives this pistol the edge over most other pistols.

Price, it's affordable!

And the most trivial detail, LOOKS! The P99 looks great! To me every bit as nice looking as ANY other gun on the market...

The P99 is destined to be considered (IMO) one of the finest all around pistols ever made... (I know, it's a bold statement, but until you experience a P99, you can't argue the point: admittedly, one gun can not fit everyones needs or tastes)

The BAD... The trigger does take a few rounds to break in. The controls will take a little to get use to and; you can't just own one!

Outside of the Glacier/Volcano proof Ruger GP100, if there was only one handgun I could own, the Walther P99 would be it!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it seems that they SHOULD be re-importing them into the US this year. Still haven't seen them at street level yet, though.


----------



## Navy87Guy (Jun 4, 2006)

I liked my P99 AS 9mm so much that I bought the P99C as my daily carry gun. I don't shoot it quite as well as I do my full-size, but it's so comfortable to carry and easy to conceal that I can't complain.

I agree that the P99 is about as good a handgun as you can find. I'm glad to see that S&W wisened up and decided to start importing the AS model again. I bought mine last year just as the "ready" supply of AS triggers was drying up and I spent $600 for it. I was able to pick up my P99C from CDNN for $429, which I consider one of the best bargains I've ever gotten!

Jim


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I carry my P99c all the time - lately, since I wear cargo pants most of the time, I just keep it in my front pocket.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I wish they fit my hand as I would buy one or three, but I guess that's why they make different style guns.

Maybe if I could spend some quality time with one I would come to terms with it.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Did you try the extra back straps that come with it? The one that comes on it is the medium one. It comes with a small and a large one too.

Ultimatly you are right *sigh*, that's why there are so many different styles to choose from on the market...


----------

